# Comcast Cablecard won't pair with my Tivo Edge



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

I just got a Tivo Edge today and Im trying to pair the cablecard to it using the site, But Its giving me an error, I put all the info correctly. But now its giving me the
We're sorry - an error has occurred. Your CableCARD was not paired with your device. screen, it said to try again, but it still happens, Any idea on what is happening?

I'm currently using the number, but I been on hold for a long time, and it keeps saying that its been more then 60 minutes on hold.

When I paired it the first time, It said it would take 2 minutes, But then the page timed out, When I tried to do it again, It gives me that error.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Right now I plugged back in the Premiere and trying to pair the card back into it using the site, and its taking forever on the site.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Now the page gives me 
502 Bad Gateway: Registered endpoint failed to handle the request.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

I called Comcast again and was able to pair the cablecard to the Edge, So all is good now.


----------

